# Munch and Mouse.



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I woke up in the middle of the night for no reason, so I went to the bathroom then out for a smoke... came back in to this! Lol
View attachment 75825
my babies love eachother lol


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

And now this! Munch is just one of tge dogs lol. By the way, Mouse is the lump under my hoodie lol
View attachment 75833


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh, that looks like a dream cuddle pile! I want !


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sara,
Thats Adorable!! 
LOL! My bed looked similar yesterday morning! Only with more cats than dogs!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I have no idea why... but Munch has been so incredibly affectionate and snuggly today! It's not even that cold out today lol


----------



## DarylCat (Oct 12, 2014)

In the first pic, your dog has the same look mine does when the cat lays next to him, and the cat's all nonchalant like,_ hey, what's that on the carpet? _


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol Mouse always has a funny look on her face in pics with the flash on. Her eyes are whacked lol and Munch sleeps with his head hanging off of stuff all the time. He's odd


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They stole your pillow, the nerve of those two!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol everything is theirs, anyway lol


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Munch has claimed my box of books... so I put a blanket in it lol he's in heaven
View attachment 75937


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> I have no idea why... but Munch has been so incredibly affectionate and snuggly today! *It's not even that cold out today *lol


 You live in Alberta Canada in November!!! YES!, it's _*THAT*_ cold out!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

LMAO not compared to w hat it was a few days prior! Lol


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

They love each other, but they love you more, apparently.  

Geez, I never get this. Margaux loves to sit where I sit, but only when I'm not there, lol. 

That pic of Munch in the box is a beautiful shot, with the light on him like that.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Really. We don't actually own the beds or sofa. We borrow them from our pets! Lol.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

So very true!


----------

